# remembering set-ups



## stiwi griffin (Apr 21, 2009)

i am starting with 3op and i have no problem for solving it with my eyes open excepting that...I can't remember the set-up¡can you give me any tip?

thanks


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 21, 2009)

Always do your setup turns following the same set of rules. For example always do L and R turns before F and B turns, or something similar whenever possible.

Also, say you need to bring a D layer corner to the U layer. Try to always do this using L and R turns, or only using F and B turns, and NEVER the other pair of sides. This makes it easier to remember how to undo it.

This issue of setup turns becomes more and more of an issue when you do the 4x4x4 and larger cubes. However, if you have a system of how you always do the setup turns, you'll know that you always undo using the reverse order of your setup system.

Hope that helps,
Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

I you can't remember the setup, just think about which piece(s) you setup to which position(s). Than think how you would do that (your mind should instantly say "yes, that is how you did it") and inverse that.

Or "whisper" the setupmoves. You also have a vocal memory that will record this so you can undo this much easier


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 22, 2009)

In addition to what was already said, as you do more BLD solves you will remember your preferred styles, and undoing them will become easier.

Sometimes you will encounter a situation where a setup might seem too long and risky. Like trying to swap 2 pairs of corners or 2 pairs of edges that are in difficult places. Or you have a parity fix to do with 2 edges and 2 corners but they are scattered to tough places. Well, don't worry. Just use a 3 cycle to "convert" one swap pair into another, and repeat as needed until you arrange your pairs into your favorite H-perm or Z-perm or E-perm or T-perm or whatever.

Let me give an example. I memo in the order EP, CP, EO, CO and then perform CO, EO, CP, EP. At the end of CP, the only thing left might be to swap corners (ULB,DFR). I know I will need to swap 2 edges later, so what I do is convert this 2-swap onto the U face in preparation for my future T-perm (my preferred way to swap 2 edges and 2 corners). My T-perm algorithm will swap corners (ULB,UBR). So I use the 3-cycle (ULB,DFR,UBR) to solve the DFR position, thus converting (ULB,DFR) into (ULB,UBR). Later, after I complete my EP and have 2 edges to swap like (FL,DF) I use (UB,FL,DF) then (UB,FL,UF) to convert the pair to (UB,UF), the way I like my T-perm prepared. Then I just do my T-perm to finish.

cubefreak.net mentions a short and useful algorithm from Caltech for swapping (UFL,UBR) and (URF,DFR), very easy to remember and perform. _[Edit: the alg is (F R' F' R)*3.]_


----------



## mrbiggs (Apr 22, 2009)

I've always found it easier to remember setup moves blindfolded. Try only doing moves with your eyes closed and see if it's less of a problem.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 22, 2009)

As an exercise for improving your setup/setdown training, make an 11-cycle on the edges (in a sequence easy for you to remember) then undo it. Then for corners, do a 7 cycle and undo it. In fact, just do one twist like U or F or R and see if you can solve it strictly using 3OP edges and corners and parity fix.


----------

